# 1958 Lionel #1590 set w/ #249 loco UP AND RUNNING!



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

With HUGE thanks to many of you on this forum, I've kludged my way through "Lionel Restoration 101" and have gotten my old Lionel #1590 set from 1958 up and running. The loco needed a little t.l.c. (with sound advice from T-Man, big_ed, Reckers, etc.), but she's now running 'round the track. And pulling a nice little load of cleaned up cars, I might add.

The old 1015 transformer was looking pretty toasty. So, we bought a shiny new CW-80 transformer which is kicking out plenty of juice for our simple, oval track loop. (Safety first!)

Attached are some pics, including a fun little composite shot of the train today, superimposed alongside her 1958 catalog image.

My boys (7 and 4) and I are having a blast with this stuff. So much so, that I just bought ANOTHER #1590 set on ebay ... that one is pretty beat up (as seen via the online pics), and missing the Range Patrol flat car, but ...

I guess that's what happens. I've got "the bug" ... I'm having fun with this first 1590 set, might breathe some life into the 2nd 1590 set, and then who knows beyond that. I suspect T-Man will soon entice me towards a 224 loco, some extra track, turnouts, auto cow loaders, etc.

Oh well ... we're never too old to have a little fun, right?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> With HUGE thanks to many of you on this forum, I've kludged my way through "Lionel Restoration 101" and have gotten my old Lionel #1590 set from 1958 up and running. The loco needed a little t.l.c. (with sound advice from T-Man, big_ed, Reckers, etc.), but she's now running 'round the track. And pulling a nice little load of cleaned up cars, I might add.
> 
> ...


Now you got to get some wood and start with a layout.

How much room do you have?

even a 4'x8 sheet of plywood will be enough for two separate loops.

nice looking set I wonder why it only came with three canisters. Is there room in the car for another?

I never seen the flat with the truck on it. cool.

that flat car with the truck in excellent shape alone is worth over a hundred bucks. #6151:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations, TJ!!!! I'm impatient to see the layout, now!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

It looks to be in great condition!


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Is your layout done yet???

Where's the pictures???

What's taking so long?????


Seriously, glad you got it going. I can't wait to get mine set up and going.


Jody


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Now you got to get some wood and start with a layout.
> 
> How much room do you have?


Good question. A section of my basement already houses my 4x8 HO layout. Outside of that, I have about 30" x 9' free space along a wall, running perpendicular to the short side of the 4x8 HO. So, I have plenty of length for an O layout (9'), but not too much depth (30"). Tight squeeze for O27, right? Maybe I could shift the HO across the room a bit (though space is limited on the other side). Or, maybe make the O "base level" higher or lower than the HO, and have the two overlapped in height.

What is the "minimum" depth you guys use for an O (assuming O27) layout? 32"? 36"? Gotta have some derailment buffer zone, I guess. 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Good question. A section of my basement already houses my 4x8 HO layout. Outside of that, I have about 30" x 9' free space along a wall, running perpendicular to the short side of the 4x8 HO. So, I have plenty of length for an O layout (9'), but not too much depth (30"). Tight squeeze for O27, right? Maybe I could shift the HO across the room a bit (though space is limited on the other side). Or, maybe make the O "base level" higher or lower than the HO, and have the two overlapped in height.
> 
> What is the "minimum" depth you guys use for an O (assuming O27) layout? 32"? 36"? Gotta have some derailment buffer zone, I guess.
> 
> TJ


Look at mine I'm right on the edge. I am going to add some kind of guard rail.

Or maybe just hang a safety net when I run them.:laugh:


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

TJ

Congrats on getting the engine running. By the way, you have a beautiful 249 box set!

PW


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Some info on using plexiglass for a derailment "engine-catcher" on the edge of your table:

http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3681097934/m/567109723?r=431107823#431107823


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> What is the "minimum" depth you guys use for an O (assuming O27) layout? 32"? 36"? Gotta have some derailment buffer zone, I guess.
> 
> TJ


The rule. If you have space use it all. My track is on the edge by the controls for the close catch. Further away I have a buffer, Actually one side is a backdrop. The other is an automatic trolley.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Man's Rule #2: if you never have to leap to catch it, it's not close enough to the edge!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: T-Man Rule #2 (above) ...

And who says model railroading isn't a physical sport ?!?!?


----------



## Snug (Apr 4, 2010)

*Another Lionel set #1590 work in progress*

I pulled my train set off the shelves after 40 years of sitting in a box.
I gave the cars a quick clean up and took a few pictures to post here.
I don't know where the yellow canister came from, as I'm sure it wasn't part of the original set.
I'm going to get some track and a transformer and try to get this baby rolling again!
I plan to eventually mount the track on a table large enough to place our
Christmas tree in the middle.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Snug,

You may have seen my post in the Welcome thread. I've got my own 1590 set going ... two, actually. One "original" from my family, and another "runner" that I bought on ebay.

You cars look to be in great shape!

The gondolas that were sold individually around 1956-58 came with 4 canisters, however ...

When Lionel packaged this 1590 set, the gondola only came with 3 canisters ... so, you have all of the original ones, plus an extra (yellow one) from somewhere.

How's your 249 loco and tender?

The set originally ran with a #1015 transformer (45 watts, I think). The cord on mine was frayed pretty badly. I tried to replace it, but getting the transformer case open was tricky. No obvious way to get inside. One of the members here on the forum "T-Man" spends countless hours fiddling with old Lionels, and is very generous with his advice helping others. He disected one of his transformers, so we now know what's inside and how to get inside. See this thread here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3010&highlight=1015

It is possible to open things up and replace the cord, however ...

You likely only want to go through all this is saving the "history" of the original set and all its components was important to you. In the end, it'll likely be a lot easier to simply get another transformer ... an old (but working) one on ebay, or a new one with more power (wattage). As any layout grows, your power demands will grow, too.

I opted for a new Lionel CW-80 transformer ... ebay, around $60 + shipping. Think about your future wish-list for powered accessories.

Re: track...

This set came with O27 track ... 27" turn diameter, and a lower track-profile-height than true "O" track. You can stick with O27 ... its cheap, especially old/used stuff that can be cleaned up pretty easily. The 2-4-2 #249 loco will run fine on this. Or, maybe consider true O track if your visions are bigger.

If you have an interest, Private Message me with your email address, and I can email you pdf service manuals for each of the cars in the 1590 set (parts lists, diagrams, etc.).

Post some pics of the loco and tender.

Have fun!

TJ


----------



## Snug (Apr 4, 2010)

TJCruiser,
When I went to take photos of the engine and tender, I discovered a 
crack in the body of the engine! 
I'll try putting some epoxy on the inside of the body to try and stabilize
the 'injury'. 
Are replacement train bodies difficult to find?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Snug,

See my PM to you, too.

Yeah, that's a big crack on top. A common thing, unfortunately, with people overtightening the motor mount screw. Thinned epoxy from the inside might be your best bet, as you suggest. Careful of damaging the outside black paint finish, though ... these locos are NOT raw black plastic. Rather, it's black paint on top of black plastic.

Your orange stripe on the loco looks GREAT. That's a rare find with these locos.

The tender looks excellent, too.

Yes, you can find beat up (but non cracked) boiler shells (or full locos for parts) on ebay. As questions about cracks and such before you consider buying.

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

TJ, that's a great looking set! I can imagine the memories you have and now, are making with your sons! Way to go, Dude


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Looks great!
Super glue the crack but open it up with a toothpick first. Let it dry. and add epoxy on the inside seam where there is room. The motor sits on the hole so reinforce the sides. ROugh up the surface before applying.
Try not oooze the glue on the exterior. It will look fine. The paint strip is something to be proud of. It says "I was cared for".


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Snug,

In looking at your pics of your 249 loco, I noticed a little other battle-scar damage to which you might not be aware. It looks like the pair of "markers" on top of the boiler front have sheared off. That's a very common problem with crashes on these and other Lionel plastic-shelled locos. My "original" 249 has been sadly "castrated" in this same manner. Dohh!

Fear not! They can be repaired, though ... either by glueing on replacement ones (via salvage parts, ebay parts, etc.), or by building up the shape with a sandable epoxy. I used JB Weld epoxy to rebuild one of the markers on my "junker" 249, shown here:










Maybe take a shot at repairing your markers?

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice repair job, TJ!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw some shells on e bay last week. It said they were original from the old Madison hardware new but dusty and a couple of light scratches. ( I could'nt see them so they must have been real light scratches)Orange stripe and all. He was asking $25 or BO. Had two of them for sale.

I didn't watch them as I have no need for one.

So I don't know if they sold. Do a search for Lionel # 249 and see what you come up with.

I don't know how "rare" they are because I have seen them in all conditions on e bay? I look at Lionel for sale daily.


Edit........,
Just went and checked, only one there right now, but if you keep an eye open a deal will come.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Ed,

Thanks for the tip, but ... I just poked on ebay now (11PM EDT) and no sign of them. The 249's come up quite frequently, but it's rare to see a "new" shell in good condition, especially at that price.

The locos themselves have a big price spread. Junkers go for as low as $25 or so. And, believe it or not, a 249 (and tender, I think) sold on ebay a few weeks ago for around $800 !!!

(For others reading this thread down the road, we're talking about the post-war Lionel 249, not the pre-war Lionel 249.)

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> Thanks for the tip, but ... I just poked on ebay now (11PM EDT) and no sign of them. The 249's come up quite frequently, but it's rare to see a "new" shell in good condition, especially at that price.
> 
> ...


$25 was the starting price. I normally watch stuff even if I don't want to bid as I am curious as to how much things go for. But I didn't have any desire to watch them. 

The Listing,
"Madison hardware new shells", 
is what caught my attention. 

And there were two of them in separate auctions but the same seller.

If I had seen his thread back when I saw them I would have told him for sure.

I don't think I would ever pay $800 for the 249 even if it was brand new.

$800 they must have been made out of gold.:laugh:

edit......,


Let me add I am not putting down the engine at all but $800 for a plastic scout engine is too much.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Let me add I am not putting down the engine at all but $800 for a plastic scout engine is too much.


Agreed ! :thumbsup:

Edit ... And I own TWO of these!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Agreed ! :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit ... And I own TWO of these!



One you got for $800? right?:laugh:

that was before you joined here of course.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> Agreed ! :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit ... And I own TWO of these!


But, do you own one with the _red_ stripe?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> But, do you own one with the _red_ stripe?



What shade of red would you like?

A yellow stripe would look nice too.

But to me it would have to be plated in a 14k gold stripe for $800 but that's me.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> But, do you own one with the _red_ stripe?


Somebody here (you?) mentioned the infamous "red stripe" when that auction was live some weeks back. Sort of like the elusive "green flash" at sunset ... you know it exists, but finding it is near impossible.

Interestingly, the ebay pics showed a stripe that didn't appear all that different from any other 249. But something must have been special, because somebody forked out the big bucks for that puppy. Smart move or insane move ... we may never know!

As for my 249 ... #1 was freebie ... dusty in my basement for 40+ years. #2 was cheap ebay find ... I think $42 for the whole set. And as for the pedigree of my color stripe ... I repainted the stripe on #2 using a custom-blend of two acrylic paints from Michael's Craft Store ... cost me $2.98, I think! :laugh:

Does that put in in the same league as that $800 "golden ticket" ? Haa haa :laugh:

TJ


----------



## Snug (Apr 4, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Snug,
> 
> In looking at your pics of your 249 loco, I noticed a little other battle-scar damage to which you might not be aware. It looks like the pair of "markers" on top of the boiler front have sheared off. That's a very common problem with crashes on these and other Lionel plastic-shelled locos. My "original" 249 has been sadly "castrated" in this same manner. Dohh!
> 
> ...


TJ,
Unfortunately, you're correct. I didn't notice the missing markers.
I'm guessing few will notice that when the train is making it's rounds at the base the the Christmas tree in December. (If all goes well).
I'm going to stop by a local hobby shop this week and see what track they
have available. 

thanks,
Steve


----------



## fizgig (May 3, 2010)

I might have to hit you up for some help tjcruiser, I just inherited 2 Lionel train sets from the 50s, neither engines are working at the moment.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fizgig,

I'll happily throw in my 2-cents, but there are LOTS of (much more!) experienced postwar Lionel guys here on the forum.

Post pics and ask questions when you have time.

TJ


----------



## danielpaashaus875 (Oct 21, 2021)

tjcruiser said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> With HUGE thanks to many of you on this forum, I've kludged my way through "Lionel Restoration 101" and have gotten my old Lionel #1590 set from 1958 up and running. The loco needed a little t.l.c. (with sound advice from T-Man, big_ed, Reckers, etc.), but she's now running 'round the track. And pulling a nice little load of cleaned up cars, I might add.
> 
> ...


Nice job. I just was gifted a best up set. I took the 249 down to the motor and greased the gears. Cleaned the cars and trucks. Salvaged it for another life.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

danielpaashaus875 said:


> Nice job. I just was gifted a best up set. I took the 249 down to the motor and greased the gears. Cleaned the cars and trucks. Salvaged it for another life.


This thread is a decade old ...


----------

